
Mystery of India's lower death rates seems to defy coronavirus trend - rustoo
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/mystery-of-indias-lower-death-rates-seems-to-defy-coronavirus-trend/articleshow/75346712.cms
======
simonblack
Most people probably have better immune systems due to constant small exposure
to pathogens.

The Western practice of being overly concerned with clean surfaces and
constantly wiping areas down with antiseptics means that their immune systems
never get properly challenged. (Even though many 'dirty' surfaces like
computer keyboards or workdesks are always considered to be'clean')

In many parts of the world, people drink and swim happily in rivers that are
so bacterially contaminated that Western people would get very sick using.

------
tomthumb
Full lockdown implies less covid patients implies less deaths. Duh...

